# Powodzenia! (answer)



## slideman

How do you reply when someone wishes you good luck: “Powodzenia!”  I’ve read that, as in some other languages, it’s bad luck to reply “Dziȩkujȩ”, as that would invite _bad_ luck, and that you should reply “Nie dziȩkujȩ”, but I'd like to be sure before I try it.


----------



## Karton Realista

You shouldn't reply at all. 
I usually just say dziękuję because I'm not superstitious.


----------



## slideman

Thanks.  And is it OK to return the wish: Wzajemnie, or Nawzajem? - I'll be with a crowd of musicians, and there's a performance, so it's bound to come up, and my Polish is limited.


----------



## Karton Realista

slideman said:


> Thanks.  And is it OK to return the wish: Wzajemnie, or Nawzajem? - I'll be with a crowd of musicians, and there's a performance, so it's bound to come up, and my Polish is limited.


Both are correct and it's not impolite to return the wish. 
You can also say "Daj z siebie wszystko" - "give it everything you got".


----------



## slideman

Thanks, fantastic.
Slide


----------



## Katatoniczka

Amongst the people I know, it's very common to say "nie dziękuję".


----------



## slideman

Maybe you, or your friends, are more superstitious than Karton...?


----------



## jasio

Actually, the only common circumstances where I consistently encounter this superstition is a maturity exam. It's very common to call a tough luck of "połamania pióra" ('break your pen') in a hope that it would not really happen. The graduate should not thank for such a wish, but he or she may respond "nie dziękuję" ('I don't thank you'). I've observed this behaviour on other opportunities as well, only occasionally, while for maturity exam it's a almost rule.


----------



## JanekZamoy

It's also common used with other exams (not only maturity exam), such as driving license exam, collage exams and so on. Many people believe that answering "Dziękuję" brings bad luck.


----------

